# [gelöst] Maustasten gehen nicht mehr.

## Klaus Meier

Hatte ja nun seit März letzten Jahres meinen Computer nicht hier und bastele das jetzt gerade wieder alles zusammen. Und da kann ich zur Zeit weder unter Gnome noch KDE mit den Maustasten vor und zurück blättern. Nur beim Firefox, da geht es. Gab da früher mal was mit imwheel, aber das will jetzt nicht mehr. Meine xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Device" "usb-Tempest_Habu_Mouse-event-mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 33.0

        VertRefresh  43.0 - 72.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Als Maus habe ich eine Microsoft Habu. Da hat sich bei X wohl etwas grundlegend geändert und die Anleitungen dazu wurden nicht aktualisiert. Finde jedenfalls nichts, was funzt.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Aug 28, 2009 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Klaus

Schau mal hier

zu Xorg: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

zu deinen Daumentasten: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16867/dolphin-mit-daumentasten-an-der-maus-steuern.html

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi Klaus
> 
> Schau mal hier
> 
> zu Xorg: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
> ...

 

Also das mit imwheel habe ich ja drauf, aber nicht für dolphin sondern für Nautilus. Und genau das mit inwheel funzt nicht mehr. Vor einem Jahr ging es damit noch und das ist es ja, veraltete Anleitungen, die nicht mehr gehen haben ich ohne Ende,

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hi Klaus
> 
> Schau mal hier
> 
> zu Xorg: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
> ...

 

Also Sorry

die beiden Links die ich dir nannte sind Top-Aktuell !

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hi Klaus
> 
> Schau mal hier
> 
> zu Xorg: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
> ...

 

Und das hast du bei dir so gemacht und es funktioniert bei dir auch so?

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, ich habe es so gemacht, und es funktioniert auch so.

ansonsten hätte ich dir die Links nicht genannt  :Rolling Eyes: 

Zu Gnome kann ich allerdings nichts beitragen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ja, ich habe es so gemacht, und es funktioniert auch so.
> 
> ansonsten hätte ich dir die Links nicht genannt 
> 
> Zu Gnome kann ich allerdings nichts beitragen.

 

Es geht. Du mußt nur folgendes eintragen:

```
".*"

None,Thumb1,Alt_L|Left

None,Thumb2,Alt_L|Right
```

Also warum so kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht. Viele Beiträge zusammen und deine Hilfe haben mich wieder ein Stück glücklicher gemacht.

----------

